# Best Boots?



## creative_soul (Sep 21, 2009)

Just wondering what the best brands are for boots. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MMiz (Sep 21, 2009)

Some previous threads for reference:

Questions about Boots
Best Boots for a guy with sweaty feet!
Boots
EMS boots


----------



## creative_soul (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## mrwhitecloud (Sep 22, 2009)

creative_soul said:


> Just wondering what the best brands are for boots. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!



well it depends if your into some really durable and sterdy boots or into comfort. Chipawas are good to start off with but wear black socks becuase they stain your white socks and are about 200. steel toe
If your lookinh into a fire career also look into soem southwestern, really comfortable and easy zip-up, nice clean look and will last a life time becuase of the maunfacturers rebuild. about 200 and steel toe
or if you want to go with some low price look into the cop type/swat type boots. never used them about 30-50 no steel toes


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm sure I went on till I was blue in those other threads, but: DANNERS!!!! They have the best boots out there _and_ the best cust. service, bar none.


----------



## surname_levi (Sep 22, 2009)

my opinion you really dont have to spend a whole lot on boots. wal mart carries a decent pair for $40. i have a pair of bates 8" that i bought for $60. 

but if you must, theres always 511tactical. i cant remember if they make the pair thats resistant to bloodborne pathogens.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

Anything with a steel toe, and good traction. I HATE shoes that cause one to fall on their bottom, when wet rubber meets hardwood floors.. or waxed tiles. I'm also partial to something that prevents stepping upon on sharp, blunt, rusty objects. Some bunker boots have a plate in the sole. I use ranger I think. Dunno.


----------



## txemt911 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have always wore Bates. They are comfortable and durable. You can go to academy and get a pair for $80.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 22, 2009)

Rocky

/thread


----------



## thowle (Sep 22, 2009)

Barney_Fife said:


> Anything with a steel toe, and good traction. I HATE shoes that cause one to fall on their bottom, when wet rubber meets hardwood floors.. or waxed tiles. I'm also partial to something that prevents stepping upon on sharp, blunt, rusty objects. Some bunker boots have a plate in the sole. I use ranger I think. Dunno.



Personal Opinion -- but I disagree with the steel toe; or maybe it was just because of the pair I had but everytime I'd crouch and go to bend my foot upwards, with my toes on the ground, the steel-toe part would feel like it was cutting into my foot; not a good feeling; especially when you "need" to stay in that position for an extended period of time.


----------



## Scout (Sep 22, 2009)

thowle said:


> I disagree with the steel toe;




Most of the modern world require them after lifting a weight has been identified as part of the work process.


----------



## thowle (Sep 22, 2009)

Scout said:


> Most of the modern world require them after lifting a weight has been identified as part of the work process.



lol, that's true.


----------



## silver (Sep 22, 2009)

I have Rocky Firstmed. I think they are amazing for the price.


----------



## creative_soul (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input!


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 22, 2009)

thowle said:


> Personal Opinion -- but I disagree with the steel toe; or maybe it was just because of the pair I had but everytime I'd crouch and go to bend my foot upwards, with my toes on the ground, the steel-toe part would feel like it was cutting into my foot; not a good feeling; especially when you "need" to stay in that position for an extended period of time.



I'm not a fan of steel toe because it tends to stay put once something collapses it, which can get rather ugly. But there's really no arguing with work requirements, so I wear them...


----------



## steele4347 (Sep 22, 2009)

if you want a pair that will outlast the rest....and more comfortable than the rest.... Haix. Without a doubt the best boot made.


----------



## cm4short (Sep 23, 2009)

creative_soul said:


> Just wondering what the best brands are for boots. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!



I love my Warrington Pro's. They feel like a tennis shoe. When I was in a fire academy, I was always wearing my American I forget the name:unsure: because they shined so much better. Inspection after our morning Pt was very tough on my ankles till Made the switch.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 23, 2009)

There is no right answer. No one has worn every boot ever made. As for me, I prefer Converse tac boots. One of the most comfortable pair I've ever worn, from day one even


----------



## Scout (Sep 23, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> once something collapses it



Once there is enough force to collapses it your foot would have been mince anyway. It takes ALOT of force. I've had big rigs, RSJ's cylinders, and countless other heavy things go over my boot, never had an issue


----------



## wvditchdoc (Sep 23, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I'm not a fan of steel toe because it tends to stay put once something collapses it, which can get rather ugly. But there's really no arguing with work requirements, so I wear them...


 
There are always composite toed boots just for that reason.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 23, 2009)

thowle said:


> Personal Opinion -- but I disagree with the steel toe; or maybe it was just because of the pair I had but everytime I'd crouch and go to bend my foot upwards, with my toes on the ground, the steel-toe part would feel like it was cutting into my foot; not a good feeling; especially when you "need" to stay in that position for an extended period of time.



I had that problem with my Haix for the first couple weeks I wore them.  It took that long to truly break them in.  But, it's no longer an issue.


----------



## wvditchdoc (Sep 23, 2009)

Scout said:


> Most of the modern world require them after lifting a weight has been identified as part of the work process.


 
Actually is has nothing to do with the weight of anything, it has to do with the risk of injury to your feet while doing your job. 

OSHA 29 CFR 1910.136(a), ".....The employer shall ensure that each affected employee uses protective footwear when working in areas where there is a danger of foot injuries due to *falling* or *rolling objects*, or objects piercing the sole, and where such employee's feet are exposed to electrical hazards."

So by definition, all of us are _supposed_ to wear protective footwear on the job.


----------



## Medic One (Sep 23, 2009)

*Danners Rule*

Danner® Acadia Waterproof Duty Boot ...Pricey but good for cold and wet areas of the country...they are a little hot in the summer. 

After broken in they wear like slippers...It does take sometime to break in tho.

They stand behind thier product also. I had a pair that sqweeked when I walked after having them for a few months...sent them back and they sent a new pair plus returned my old ones too.

I have had a full reinsert of the waterproof liner and soles on a really old pair for about $100 bucks now they are just like new.

I have always used Danner and never plan to buy anthing else.

Buy Danner!!


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 23, 2009)

Bates or Danners.


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 23, 2009)

I currently use Baffin work boots they hold up good.  I've also used Caterpiller and Harley Davidson brand.


----------

